# Morning suprises?....other then the infamous poopy wheel



## shadowlynx (May 4, 2010)

So I know that we all wake up to the messy waterbowl, some scattered food, and the poopy wheel  But after the surprising sight I woke up too I had to wonder about all of your hedgies 
[attachment=1:1i3lk188]harriet 003.JPG[/attachment:1i3lk188]

When I got up it looked like Harriet had spent the night having a crazy party! Her food bowl was empty, water bowl a mess, and wheel poopy to be sure, but that was not all. She had flipped her wooden tunnel over on its side and up against her bowl and her pretty heavy wooden house on its side and pushed up against the tunnel and all her toys pushed up against and around her wheel which was shoved way into the corner of her cage! I was worried about her given the craziness so I began to look around to discover this...
[attachment=0:1i3lk188]harriet 004.JPG[/attachment:1i3lk188]

Curled up in a ball sleeping in the "entrance to her house. I have no idea how she did it especially since her roof is square so it could not just roll


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

cute picture but it could have really hurt her if she got hit by it when she knocked it over. You might want to look into a lighter house, such as the Pigloo or a kleenex box instead.

The infamous poopy wheel, hahahaa.


----------



## shadowlynx (May 4, 2010)

Believe me...I had the same thought and worry about her house from day one and my first trip to the pet store I picked up a igloo for her. However, I had to take it back as it was to small. And the next size up that petco and oetsmart has in their stores is HUGE. From the pics I have seen of other people 'gloos they are like the perfect size, but I cant seem to find that size. I know you can order them online,but none of them I have seen have the sizing info, just small medium or large. I would hate to order one get it and it still be wrong


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I know that on the petsmart website, all of the sizes have different listings. This is the size most people use:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753266
The next size up is the "super giant" one, and it's almost as big as a whole cage, so I'd say go with this one.


----------



## Hollierae (Apr 12, 2010)

Awww.. She must have been pretty darn tired after that night of partying!


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

That hedgehog is way out of control! You may wanna contact Dr. Phil about that. Lol.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Awww, I love the picture of your hedgie sleeping. <3 That's precious. 

My hedgies are normally pretty tame at night... they just run and eat. Sometimes Lily tips over her food bowl and strews the food about, but she hasn't done that recently. *knocks on wood.*


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Hedgies Gone Wild!! lol Very cute pic of him sleeping


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Cute. Maybe a temper tantrum?

I sometimes come out in the morning to find Ender's stuffed hedgehog (dog toy) on its back. I'm not sure what he was up to and am afraid to ask.


----------

